# Looking Handheld GPS advice



## buckwheat12n (Jul 22, 2009)

I'm looking to get a handheld GPS unit that will do contour/topo maps. I'd like to stay under $200 if possible. Doesn't have to be color. I was looking at the Garmin Vista's but wasn't sure if something like that would do contour/topo maps of the lakes I fish (West Branch, Berlin, Lake Milton etc...) Can anyone suggest a unit?


----------



## buckwheat12n (Jul 22, 2009)

Ok, I think I answered my own question, did some more research today and I think I found what I need. I believe the Etrex Venture HC will do what I need.


----------



## Scot (Apr 18, 2006)

It isn't really the GPS that is going to cost you, it's more the mapping software that you have to buy. The Garmin eTrex series mapping handhelds come with very basic base maps which do not show detail below the interstate highway level. If you want more detail or you want to display topographical or marine data you will need to purchase auxiliary map software and it isn't cheap.

I have one and I do think they are really nice. My son took it to an airsoft event and broke the display so I am without it for now...last time I do that.


----------



## Dogsled (Feb 4, 2009)

Out of curiosity, what would the GPS do for you? I use general online ODNR topo maps as a guideline and a depth finder once on the water. I've seen people use them on trails in the woods and mountains to be able to locate camp or a particular destination but not the water.


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

Dogsled said:


> Out of curiosity, what would the GPS do for you? I use general online ODNR topo maps as a guideline and a depth finder once on the water.


The topo maps only give you general locations of underwater items/structure. After you locate a particular underwater structure with your depthfinder, you can create a waypoint for that "exact" location in your GPS and then use the GPS to return to that structure without having to spend the majority of time it took to locate it the first time. The basic mapping does not have topo lines and the shoreline shown can be off significantly, but it is still usable, just not as convenient as the auxiliary mapping.


----------



## Dogsled (Feb 4, 2009)

I see, thanks for the explanation.


----------



## Putzin (May 5, 2008)

I use the Lowrance ifinder H20 color unit and bought a navionics hot maps chip to go with it a couple of years ago. Puts me right back in the same spot every time.


----------

